# Tour de France crops



## AlanF (Jul 8, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon a stage of the Tour de France started from Cambridge, and I wanted a record of the parade coming out in front of my college, the tall Gothic building with the spire. So, I hung out of a 2nd floor window, with my right leg wedged between the wall and an armchair, on which my wife was instructed to sit and not get up. I used the 5DIII with a 70-200mm f/4 L IS at f/8 to increase the DoF and iso640 for a decent shutter speed. All images are reduced to fit.

I would like advice on the composition. Top is the uncropped image. Below a narrow crop to remove the spectators just below me and the wall of the building, and reduce the foreground. However, the Gothic building is rather to the right. Next is a squarer crop, which has some wall and faces, but the Gothic building is exactly 1/3rd way in. I like this version, despite the faces on the right. Bottom, is just to show the yellow and green jersyes as they went past (the 70-200mm is just so sharp).

Advice please on the best crop or left alone, bearing in mind the Gothic building is important?


----------



## Jura (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice shots! I like the 2nd image best it has a good balance between the location and the action. 
I went for a slightly different angle...


----------



## distant.star (Jul 8, 2014)

dilbert said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday afternoon a stage of the Tour de France started from Cambridge
> ...



Given the drugfest it has become, I'd like to know why it still exists?

As for the OP question, the first (uncropped) is the only one that works for me.


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2014)

distant.star said:


> As for the OP question, the first (uncropped) is the only one that works for me.



+1 I also prefer the uncropped version.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 8, 2014)

If you like the uncropped versions, then this one may better as the procession is strung out more and goes diagonally across the frame.


----------



## tolusina (Jul 8, 2014)

dilbert said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday afternoon a stage of the Tour de France started from Cambridge
> ...


That was done expressly to bewilder some forum posters. I wonder if it worked?


----------



## zim (Jul 8, 2014)

For me the third one works best (TdF_7612_SquarerCropSmall.jpg )

Looks pretty close to 10x8 ratio which I'd prefer for printing.
It crops out two distractions - the lamp post at the bottom and the wall on the right which I really don't like.

I like that the people watching from the window on the right are still in the picture and that you can see the girls face (unlike the last photo where it is hidden and therefore makes it a less interesting picture)

Regards


----------



## Menace (Jul 9, 2014)

Third image would be my first choice


----------



## TAF (Jul 9, 2014)

dilbert said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday afternoon a stage of the Tour de France started from Cambridge
> ...




It would appear that France invaded England; undoubtedly much to their surprise, they apparently won.

We'll know for certain when they move the Eiffel Tower to London.

I'd vote for photo 3 - I think the view of the side of the cathedral like building is necessary to make the image look 'correct'.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2014)

TAF said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Thanks everyone for your comments. Number 3 is, by luck, exactly 4x5 in dimension and I will get a 40cmx50cm print made of that one.

ps the British GDP is just about to overtake the French.


----------

